# bike for big guy



## iconicflux (Jun 11, 2010)

I haven't been cycling for about 7 years now (stolen bike) and I'm finally in the market for a new road bike.

I'm a clydesdale (6'2", around 280 lbs) and when I used to cycle a lot I'd do 20-30 miles a day, about 50 miles on the weekend, plus the StP once a year.

What I'm looking for right now is a bike that has good stiffness for a guy of my size, one that I can connect a trailer to so I can pull my daughter, but also one that I could do some light racing with if I desired.

As for the wheels, unless the bike comes with a really nice set of wheels, I'm far more concerned with the frame and components as I can add some custom wheels. 

I can spend upwards of around $1900 (maybe slightly more for a bike that's very compelling) but obviously prefer not to if I can get an awesome bike for less.

I'd love to hear what you suggest.

Thanks!


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Immortal Ice.


----------



## iconicflux (Jun 11, 2010)

Is that a serious answer or a joke?

It's my understanding that CF isn't great for big riders. Am I wrong in that thinking?

Thanks!


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

Windsor Kennet
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/kennet_x.htm

Strong aluminum frame, high quality Ultegra 6700 group, respectable wheel set, and a wide gear ratio to tow a trailer. 64cm is the only size left which is in the Clydesdale range.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

It is a serious answer. The Immortal frame is a (relatively light) rock. Where's Mike, lurking tonight? Or is he watching the England US match??


----------



## Big Papa (Sep 20, 2009)

Titanium will work for you, super light and strong.


----------



## iconicflux (Jun 11, 2010)

I thought ti would work for me but I've heard back from bikesdirect (Mike) that he thinks it would have too much flex for me. He's recommended the fantom cross pro or mercier serpens. I don't know much about the serpens but I do know it's a triple and I'm not a fan of triples.

I'm still at a tossup about which way I'm going to go. I've thought about the fantom cross pro w/ the sram rivals and then having a set of custom wheels made.

Truth is, I was all for going with a Motobecane Le Champ Ti but now I'm leaning towards either a fantom cross pro or surly cross check.

Guess I have more research to do.


----------

